
Before Kubrick Wrote Scripts, He Took Photos - daegloe
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/04/30/arts/design/stanley-kubrick-look-magazine-photos-new-york.html
======
privong
I wonder if there's a Kubrick biography or documentary coming out soon. There
have been several other articles about him recently, including some focusing
on his photography:

[https://www.wsj.com/articles/space-odyssey-and-stanley-
kubri...](https://www.wsj.com/articles/space-odyssey-and-stanley-kubrick-
review-like-nothing-else-on-earth-1523565411)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16840863](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16840863)

[https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/in-
sight/wp/2018/04/13/s...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/in-
sight/wp/2018/04/13/stanley-kubricks-little-known-life-as-a-still-
photographer)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16835720](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16835720)

[https://www.newstatesman.com/culture/books/2017/01/close-
tea...](https://www.newstatesman.com/culture/books/2017/01/close-tears-he-
left-intermission-how-stanley-kubrick-upset-arthur-c-clarke)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16781142](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16781142)

Or maybe it's just commemoration of the 50 year anniversary of 2001: A Space
Odyssey.

Edit: I see from this article that there's an exhibit opening tomorrow, so
that's probably the immediate impetus.

~~~
Flenser
Good guess:

[https://trailers.apple.com/trailers/independent/filmworker/](https://trailers.apple.com/trailers/independent/filmworker/)

> _Leon Vitali was a rising British television actor when Stanley Kubrick
> picked him for the role of Lord Bullingdon in Barry Lyndon. That first
> encounter with the famed auteur proved decisive — he swiftly resolved to
> devote the rest of his life working for the director, this time behind the
> scenes, and took on just about every job available: casting director, acting
> coach, location scouter, sound engineer, color corrector, A.D., promoter,
> and eventually restorer of Kubrick’s films. Tony Zierra’s affecting
> documentary profiles the devoted “filmworker” — Vitali’s preferred job title
> — as he enthusiastically recounts his days with the notoriously meticulous,
> volatile and obsessive director. The experiences brought both tremendous
> sacrifice and glowing pride._

~~~
Flenser
There's also this:

[https://www.2001spaceodysseymovie.com/](https://www.2001spaceodysseymovie.com/)

------
aidos
Great pics. I didn't know he was a photographer (though it makes sense given
the incredible cinematography in his films) but seeing the title reminded me
of this brilliant shot from when he was filming The Shining

[https://www.picsofcelebrities.com/celebrity/dar-
robinson/pic...](https://www.picsofcelebrities.com/celebrity/dar-
robinson/pictures/dar-robinson-scandal.html)

------
frostirosti
The Kubrick exhibit at The Jewish Museum in SF was great! Really showed how
his work changed over time and his unmade Napoleon movie would have wild.

------
debt
Great photography involves encapsulating a story in a photograph. A film is
doing the same in many moving images; it's a greater challenge.

He was a great photographer so he got into film for a greater challenge.

------
sidcool
I wish Kubrick had made the movie on Holocaust that he was planning, but
changed his mind on watching Schindler's list. Similar thing happened with his
Napoleon initiative.

I also wish he had created an epic crime drama like 'Once upon a time in
America'.

